# Let's Talk Velcro For A Moment



## BuddytheReow (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm starting up a pedalboard project and it's my first one. The woodworking phase is a non-issue for me.

My current "board" is literally just a big mdf board on the floor. All my pedals have small rubber feet where I used a cabinet bumper to help prevent sliding around. These sometimes work but usually not. I'm considering throwing some velcro on there to make my pedals more stable and look nicer. Now my questions:

-For pedals, the general consensus is that a little goes a long way when attached to the pedal itself. What are your preferences for which end goes on the pedal? The hook or loop side?

-If I were to throw some velcro on the pedal itself, is that it's permanent home? What I mean is, the velcro I have is SUPER sticky and if I choose to remove it will it take the finish off the pedal?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 4, 2022)

I put gaffer tape on the pedal first and put the Velcro on that. It holds well enough and gaffer tape comes off with no residue


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 4, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I put gaffer tape on the pedal first and put the Velcro on that. It holds well enough and gaffer tape comes off with no residue


Gaffer tape? Hmm....could I get by with putting the standard electrical tape on instead?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 4, 2022)

Electrical tape is very goopy and I think you'd be better off just putting the Velcro straight on at that point. Gaffer tape is made to be strong and come off with no residue for stage use


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 4, 2022)

I got tired of dealing with velcro and the adhesive mess that comes with it, so I got a Joyo Guitto pedalboard which uses a rail-mount clamp system.


----------



## Robert (Oct 4, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> -If I were to throw some velcro on the pedal itself, is that it's permanent home? What I mean is, the velcro I have is SUPER sticky and if I choose to remove it will it take the finish off the pedal?



I remove the velcro from any used pedal I purchase, because it's usually gross and has enough hair in it to clone the previous owner.

I've _rarely _pulled off any finish when removing the velcro.   Any labels / stickers will obviously be destroyed, but powdercoat isn't usually affected.

If you're really worried about it you could get spare raw aluminum enclosure lids and use those instead.   I recall seeing a few boutique pedals over the years that came with an additional unfinished lid for that purpose.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 4, 2022)

Robert said:


> I remove the velcro from any used pedal I purchase, because it's usually gross and has enough hair in it to clone the previous owner.
> 
> I've _rarely _pulled off any finish when removing the velcro.   Any labels / stickers will obviously be destroyed, but powdercoat isn't usually affected.
> 
> If you're really worried about it you could get spare raw aluminum enclosure lids and use those instead.   I recall seeing a few boutique pedals over the years that came with an additional unfinished lid for that purpose.


Let me rephrase then. Nearly all my pedals have been painted and have a few coats of clear coat on them. Does this change anything?


----------



## Robert (Oct 4, 2022)

Ahhh, yeah, I'd imagine rattlecan finishes wouldn't hold up very well, especially with the _good_ velcro. 

Not to mention it'll leave behind some residue that you'll probably want to clean off with alcohol, and spray paint doesn't seem to like alcohol either.


----------



## Robert (Oct 4, 2022)

It takes pliers and good bit of struggle to peel some of that industrial strength velcro off.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 4, 2022)

Dual lock all day. I like how secure it feels when I plop a pedal down on the board.


----------



## peccary (Oct 4, 2022)

You may be able to use a hair dryer to get it off more easily. I've never used it for Velcro but it works great for removing stickers.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 4, 2022)

Robert said:


> Ahhh, yeah, I'd imagine rattlecan finishes wouldn't hold up very well, especially with the _good_ velcro.
> 
> Not to mention it'll leave behind some residue that you'll probably want to clean off with alcohol, and spray paint doesn't seem to like alcohol either.


I mean, the roll I have took me a few minutes just to peel the backing off so I'm assuming I got the good stuff.


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08P3MXLLD?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 4, 2022)

Robert said:


> If you're really worried about it you could get spare raw aluminum enclosure lids and use those instead. I recall seeing a few boutique pedals over the years that came with an additional unfinished lid for that purpose.











						Bottom Plate For Small Bear 125-B and similar
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




I use those on any boss pedal (does indeed require some filing) and any spray-painted enclosure. 

Seconded the endorsement of dual-lock.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm not as much concerned about the board itself in terms of throwing velcro on it. I can always make a new one. This one is going to be out of some scrap plywood that I will most likely paint.

So, I guess I should pick up some dual lock tape or put some kind of buffer between my finished pedal plate and the velcro.


----------



## andare (Oct 4, 2022)

peccary said:


> You may be able to use a hair dryer to get it off more easily. I've never used it for Velcro but it works great for removing stickers.


And risk overheating germanium transistors? No way 

I have the loop (the hairy part) on the board and use short pieces of hook under the pedals. Secure enough for me

And now I'm off to find out how gaffer tape is called in Polish.


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 4, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> I got tired of dealing with velcro and the adhesive mess that comes with it, so I got a Joyo Guitto pedalboard which uses a rail-mount clamp system.



I have these too and can't recommend them enough.


----------



## cwsquared (Oct 4, 2022)

I don't have a board, let alone enough pedals to really warrant one (yet!), but boards with holes in them lend themselves to zip ties.  No adhesive to worry about, just doesn't look as nice IMO.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Oct 4, 2022)

A trick you might want to consider is the use of 3 in 1 automotive lubricant and a single edge razor blade. The blade should be able to slice through the back of the velcro. Any adhesive left can be polished off. If the finish on the pedal is a clear coat of poly, you can use acetone to dissolve some of the adhesive residue.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 4, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I don't have a board, let alone enough pedals to really warrant one (yet!), but boards with holes in them lend themselves to zip ties.  No adhesive to worry about, just doesn't look as nice IMO.



There’s a special place in Dante’s Hell for people who zip tie pedals to boards…😂

Now underneath? When it comes to cables I go cable clamp and zip tie crazy.


----------



## cwsquared (Oct 4, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> There’s a special place in Dante’s Hell for people who zip tie pedals to boards…😂
> 
> Now underneath? When it comes to cables I go cable clamp and zip tie crazy.


I think we can agree on all of this.  

I figured I would go Paul Gilbert-style and get a 1x10 board, cut it to size, paint it black, and Velcro it up.  However, Velcro may be dead to me, Dual Lock looks way better.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 4, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I think we can agree on all of this.
> 
> I figured I would go Paul Gilbert-style and get a 1x10 board, cut it to size, paint it black, and Velcro it up.  However, Velcro may be dead to me, Dual Lock looks way better.



I love dual lock. I used it everywhere.


----------



## spi (Oct 4, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> There’s a special place in Dante’s Hell for people who zip tie pedals to boards…😂


I inadvertently get called out on this forum so much.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 4, 2022)

spi said:


> I inadvertently get called out on this forum so much.



You’re not the only one. I see people doing it all the time. 

I have nothing against it actually, it’s just low hanging fruit. I’m too OCD to zip tie them to the board.


----------



## spi (Oct 4, 2022)

I've been meaning to switch to velcro so this might be some needed motivation.

One of my pedalboards already has the fuzzy stuff on it--so the pedal needs the non-fuzzy side.  I'm curious if I use dual-lock, does one side attach to the fuzzy stuff as well?


----------



## BryGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Dual-lock doesn’t have a B side that sticks to the A side, it sticks to it’s self. It will mate with the fuzzy side of regular Velcro quite well though. So if you’re transitioning or have a mix of dual-lock and Velcro it can work to a point. Just depends on your use case.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 4, 2022)

BryGuy said:


> Dual-lock doesn’t have a B side that sticks to the A side, it sticks to it’s self. It will mate with the fuzzy side of regular Velcro quite well though. So if you’re transitioning or have a mix of dual-lock and Velcro it can work to a point. Just depends on your use case.


Whoa I had no idea it would stick to loop Velcro. That's great


----------



## BryGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Dual-lock typically just comes in a roll and if you’re ordering 3 feet or 1 meter, that’s all you’re getting. Not like Velcro where you would get 3 feet of the A side and the B side. Something to keep in mind as well when ordering.


----------



## BryGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Whoa I had no idea it would stick to loop Velcro. That's great


Yeah I think it was one of the guys from that pedal show that actually recommends that type of setup. Still holds strong but you can actually still get the pedals off the board.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 4, 2022)

BryGuy said:


> Dual-lock typically just comes in a roll and if you’re ordering 3 feet or 1 meter, that’s all you’re getting. Not like Velcro where you would get 3 feet of the A side and the B side. Something to keep in mind as well when ordering.


A little goes a long way with dual-lock. But it definitely adds up quick.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 4, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Whoa I had no idea it would stick to loop Velcro. That's great



That shit sticks to everything. I had a pedal stick to my pajama pants the other night and I almost pulled up a patch of carpet 3 days ago too.


----------



## BryGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Yeah the pedals I have dual-lock on I only put little squares in the for corners. Still hard to pull off sometimes.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 4, 2022)

BryGuy said:


> Yeah the pedals I have dual-lock on I only put little squares in the for corners. Still hard to pull off sometimes.


I usually cut off a strip the width of the pedal and then cut that piece in half length wise and use the two skinny pieces on the pedal. 

I usually just use a whole strip of dual lock across the rails on top of the board as well so I know I have it there for any configuration.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 4, 2022)

Whoa, I've never even heard of Dual Lock.....looks cool! Of course my "board" only has 3 pedals on it.......


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 5, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> There’s a special place in Dante’s Hell for people who zip tie pedals to boards…😂
> 
> Now underneath? When it comes to cables I go cable clamp and zip tie crazy.


One of the guitarists in my band zip ties his pedals to his board. He's an exceptional guitarist and his tone sounds great so I try not to nitpick, but I silently judge hard.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 5, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> One of the guitarists in my band zip ties his pedals to his board. He's an exceptional guitarist and his tone sounds great so I try not to nitpick, but I silently judge hard.



I see a lot of people with Temple Audio boards doing that because their mounts are trash and the holes make it difficult to put dual lock or Velcro down without obstructing the path for cables.


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 5, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I see a lot of people with Temple Audio boards doing that because their mounts are trash and the holes make it difficult to put dual lock or Velcro down without obstructing the path for cables.


I had to go back and check pictures, it looks like his is a Chemistry Design Werks board, but same idea as the Temple Audio boards. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 5, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> I had to go back and check pictures, it looks like his is a Chemistry Design Werks board, but same idea as the Temple Audio boards. I'm not a fan.



I'm what you call an excessive dual-locker. I run 1" width strips the full length of each rail and i typically do as I said before and cut a piece the width of a pedal and then cut that down lengthwise and attach it to the pedal. 

I want shit to stay where I put it.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 6, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> A trick you might want to consider is the use of 3 in 1 automotive lubricant and a single edge razor blade. The blade should be able to slice through the back of the velcro. Any adhesive left can be polished off. If the finish on the pedal is a clear coat of poly, you can use acetone to dissolve some of the adhesive residue.


No—not acetone!! Acetone is a really strong solvent, and will cut through most polyester (and polyurethane) finishes.Alcohol (which is strong enough to affect nitro and some acrylic based lacquers) would be okay on a poly finish, but it might soften it, so I'd go easy. 

I always start with mineral spirits (kerosene), and if that doesn't work, I move up to naphtha. Then alcohol. Acetone would be next, probably followed by Toluene or Benzene. But really, all three are dangerous to use, for both the pedal and non-industrial use.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Oct 6, 2022)

Alan W said:


> No—not acetone!! Acetone is a really strong solvent, and will cut through most polyester (and polyurethane) finishes.Alcohol (which is strong enough to affect nitro and some acrylic based lacquers) would be okay on a poly finish, but it might soften it, so I'd go easy.
> 
> I always start with mineral spirits (kerosene), and if that doesn't work, I move up to naphtha. Then alcohol. Acetone would be next, probably followed by Toluene or Benzene. But really, all three are dangerous to use, for both the pedal and non-industrial use.


Please note I wrote "if". Acetone is ok on a catalyzed polyurethane based finishes. It can dissolve the adhesive without affecting the finish.

Acetone can dissolve a lot of plastics and nitro. I highly doubt anyone uses nitro as a topcoat for pedals.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Pauleo1214 (Oct 6, 2022)

Made a quick video to clarify my point about acetone and catalyzed poly finishes by taking the stuff to my vexter series fuzz factory. Again, exercise caution. For instance I likely wouldn't take this stuff to one of my behringer pedals encased in plastic.






I'd be happy to make another video of me squirting acetone on my PRS CE22 signed by Paul himself!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 8, 2022)

I don't know if it's available outside Australia but eucalytus oil is amazing for getting rid of sticky goo. I've never had it affect a finish either. Plus it smells nice and mums use it here on hankies to clear the nasal passages - it's quite a pungent smell!

I dislike velcro for it's ability to collect hair, pet fur, bits of paper, dead bugs... So I use double sided tape. The slightly puffy stuff you stick mirrors to walls with. Pedals stay stuck but it's not too hard to remove them. It's just not reusable.  No detritus trapped, so I'm happy.


----------



## Joben Magooch (Oct 8, 2022)

I will also recommend dual lock over Velcro. 

That said if you are really sure you have something you don’t want to move… I use bicycle chain links. Attach to the pedal using the screws that hold the bottom plate on, then screw the other hole of the chain link into the board…


----------



## giovanni (Oct 8, 2022)

In case nobody mentioned this, you need very little Velcro on the bottom of the pedal. I usually put two strips maybe 1/2” wide, and as long as the short size of the pedal (hooks side). It minimizes the amount of Velcro you need, so it’s easier to take off if needed, and it makes it easier to move pedals around. 

A tip for pedals with feet, if you can’t remove them: you can make a riser with Velcro itself by sticking two pieces together. I have done that with my Minifoogers for example. 

For Boss pedals: you can flip the bottom of the pedal so you get a nice metal surface instead of rubber, no need to buy a replacement!

By the way, all the above applies to dual lock as well.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 11, 2022)

How many strips of velcro would you guys use on the main board? 1 or 2? I'm thinking 1 and done, but wondering what you guys think


----------



## giovanni (Oct 11, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> How many strips of velcro would you guys use on the main board? 1 or 2? I'm thinking 1 and done, but wondering what you guys think


Use as much as you need to cover all of it. I made the mistake of not doing that and I regretted it!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 11, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Use as much as you need to cover all of it. I made the mistake of not doing that and I regretted it!


you mean _fully _cover it? i think I only have enough for 2 strips going horizontal on my work in progress


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 11, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Made a quick video to clarify my point about acetone and catalyzed poly finishes by taking the stuff to my vexter series fuzz factory. Again, exercise caution. For instance I likely wouldn't take this stuff to one of my behringer pedals encased in plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of my vexter series pedals have a noticeable topcoat over the silkscreen as far as I’ve noticed, and I was under the impression that they used an enamel-based ink for the screen printing on them, which would be impacted by acetone, albeit not immediately. I wonder if they’ve done different methods over the years


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Oct 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> None of my vexter series pedals have a noticeable topcoat over the silkscreen as far as I’ve noticed, and I was under the impression that they used an enamel-based ink for the screen printing on them, which would be impacted by acetone, albeit not immediately. I wonder if they’ve done different methods over the years


Entirely possible if they sourced parts and services from different places over the years.

Back to the subject at hand,  what side pedals are on your board? I have a bunch of leftover lids for various size enclosures that I ruined. If you have leftovers like that they would be ideal candidates to have velcro placed on the back.


----------



## giovanni (Oct 11, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> you mean _fully _cover it? i think I only have enough for 2 strips going horizontal on my work in progress


How deep is the board?


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 12, 2022)

My main pedalboard is big and heavy so I decided I wanted a smaller, low-commitment board I could bring out for casual playing, but I still hate velcro. So I pulled off all the back plates, drilled holes in a sheet of scrap aluminum, and mounted all the pedals straight to the board. I hate velcro.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 13, 2022)

I may have missed it, but as far as I could tell nobody has directly addressed Buddy's question about which side of the velcro goes on the board and t'other on the pedals. 

FUR=BOARD, 
SCRATCHY=PEDAL. 

If you have the scratchy hook stuff on your pedals, you can stick them on the carpet in your bedroom, on the side of your rat-fur bass cab (I never see rat-fur on guitar cabs for some reason). 



Fur on board and Scratchy-hooks on pedals makes trading/buying/selling pedals easier as MOST people have their pedals mounted in such a configuration. My guitar fiend, eh friend, didn't know which side to put down on the board when he was first starting out, so he chose WRONG and put the scratchy stuff on the board. Whenever he buys a used pedal, he has to remove the scratchy stuff off the pedal and put on the loopy-fur. When he sells a pedal he has to remove the loopy-scratch off the pedal ... WAPITFA ! On top of all that, we can't trade pedals and use them on each other's boards easily. 

So why doesn't he change it up so the fur is on the board? 

Too many decades of doing it wrong and amassing too many pedals — he figures it'd be too much of a pain to swap 'em all out. 
I say he's spent too many cumulative hours swapping out the velcro on individual pedals that he's bought and sold over the years and if he'd just knuckle down and get it one-and-done he'd only be bitching and moaning one time instead of every time he wheeler-dealers a new pedal in our out of his stable.




Big Monk said:


> I see a lot of people with Temple Audio boards doing that because their mounts are trash and the holes make it difficult to put dual lock or Velcro down without obstructing the path for cables.



I love Temple boards, the mounting plates not so much. I'd just cover the Temple in velcro fur and razer-cut out all the cable-path holes because ...

... ZIP-TIES WRECK PEDAL-FINISHES. I had an overloaded PedalTrain Metro and needed to zap-strap one pedal while all the others had enough velcro purchase. Guess what happened to the zip-tied pedal?

During transporting and usage *dust and grit* got under the zap-strap and the movement from travel and stompage made that grit grind through the finish. 

So if you don't want a "TAN-line" on your pedal's finish, then _don't_ bloody strap'm down to the board — save the straps for the bedroom...


----------



## Alan W (Oct 15, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Please note I wrote "if". Acetone is ok on a catalyzed polyurethane based finishes. It can dissolve the adhesive without affecting the finish.
> 
> Acetone can dissolve a lot of plastics and nitro. I highly doubt anyone uses nitro as a topcoat for pedals.


I’m gonna stand by my recommendation not to try acetone on any finish. Unless you’re the one that applied the finish, and know the components in it, it’s too risky. I’ve had acetone attack 2 and 3 part urethanes that I have sprayed before. Here’s a photo of my booth and spray area.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Oct 16, 2022)

Alan W said:


> I’m gonna stand by my recommendation not to try acetone on any finish. Unless you’re the one that applied the finish, and know the components in it, it’s too risky. I’ve had acetone attack 2 and 3 part urethanes that I have sprayed before. Here’s a photo of my booth and spray area. View attachment 33982


I appreciate that you have your recommendations based on your own experiences, and I won't call them into question. However, I find it unfair that you are adamant about knocking my suggestions, especially when I advise the suggestion of the use of acetone to dissolve velcro adhesive to be taken with caution.

 I took the time to demonstrate the use of acetone on one of my own pedals to put money where my mouth is and still advised caution. The point I tried to make in that video was that any mass-producing manufacturer would likely use a catalyzed poly because they are quick to dry and resistant to damage and solvents. Is my suggestion on the aggressive side of the spectrum? Sure, but your response ignores my disclaimers, and your tone indicates I'm some lunatic shooting and squirting acetone on everyone and everything. This exchange is ironic because part of the discussion is about people's dissatisfaction with the adhesive leftover from the velcro on the backs of their pedals.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 17, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> I appreciate that you have your recommendations based on your own experiences, and I won't call them into question. However, I find it unfair that you are adamant about knocking my suggestions, especially when I advise the suggestion of the use of acetone to dissolve velcro adhesive to be taken with caution.
> 
> I took the time to demonstrate the use of acetone on one of my own pedals to put money where my mouth is and still advised caution. The point I tried to make in that video was that any mass-producing manufacturer would likely use a catalyzed poly because they are quick to dry and resistant to damage and solvents. Is my suggestion on the aggressive side of the spectrum? Sure, but your response ignores my disclaimers, and your tone indicates I'm some lunatic shooting and squirting acetone on everyone and everything. This exchange is ironic because part of the discussion is about people's dissatisfaction with the adhesive leftover from the velcro on the backs of their pedals.


I meant no personal attack, and do appreciate your efforts to back what you are suggecting. It’s just that I have over 40 years of experience with spraying coatings, and especiallly through teaching have been exposed to a large number of “mishaps”—which has made me really cautious about solvent use. And acetone is a very strong, and dangerous, solvent. Again, I didn’t mean to be polemic about this.

it seems like in recent years there’s been a move towards powder coating, and it’s probably safe to expect that “painted“ pedals are urethane now, but many used to be enamels (and I have no idea who’s using what on what)—but many of the pedals made by small “companies” could really be any type of finish. If they are jobbing the painting out, the. Most likely it would be urethanes (or polyesters). That just seems like a gamble to me though.

In my shop we use a hierarchy of solvents, when cleaning anything. First is either mineral spirits (kerosene) or possibly Naptha (Naptha is interesting because although it is very weak, it’s the only solvent I’m aware of to reduce silicon—so if you paint something and get fish eyes, and you know you wiped away any oil, Naptha will most likely work. If there’s still residue, we use alcohol next. Then “lacquer thinner” (which has a bit of many things in it, then acetone, and finally benzene or toluene — but rarely need those last two.

My first step in pulling off adhesive gunk is to burnish some masking tape in the area, and see how much I can pull off that way. The idea is to leave as little residue as possible. Solvents will get rid of it, but they tend to spread it out before it’s all gone.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Oct 17, 2022)

Alan W said:


> I meant no personal attack, and do appreciate your efforts to back what you are suggecting. It’s just that I have over 40 years of experience with spraying coatings, and especiallly through teaching have been exposed to a large number of “mishaps”—which has made me really cautious about solvent use. And acetone is a very strong, and dangerous, solvent. Again, I didn’t mean to be polemic about this.
> 
> it seems like in recent years there’s been a move towards powder coating, and it’s probably safe to expect that “painted“ pedals are urethane now, but many used to be enamels (and I have no idea who’s using what on what)—but many of the pedals made by small “companies” could really be any type of finish. If they are jobbing the painting out, the. Most likely it would be urethanes (or polyesters). That just seems like a gamble to me though.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan, I greatly appreciate your response and no offense taken, I just wanted to make a point that acetone can be considered, albeit a lot of caution.

@BuddytheReow , back to the subject at hand. I never gigged and never used a pedal board in my life. That said, if I were to avoid the use of velcro, I would go about it two ways.

Method #1

I would fab my own board with threaded inserts. I would then use machine screws to hold down L brackets with a long slot. That way, I could slide the brackets to fit the sides of the pedal to hold them to the board. I am sure there are better brackets out there but here's a photo as an reference.




Method #2

This method involves velcro but you wouldn't need it on the pedal. I would buy a bunch of these rubber feet that you can screw into the pedal over the back cover. You will likely need to buy longer machine screws (ignore that those are wood screws in the photo) with matching threads to anchor them. Then I would cut small circles of velcro fo fit to the back of the rubber feet.  Then if you don't want a pedal on your board, remove the velcro off the foot, unscrew and voila.


----------

